# Madrid - Need Misc Info



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm leaving for Madrid on Monday, November 3rd and will arrive Tuesday. I a coming to Madrid for final negotiations for a job in Madrid that I hope will be my last job. I will move to Madrid from Los Angeles, California. I am in my 50's and am single and will be moving to Spain alone. I am bilingual so that will not be a problem and I also atttended the University of Madrid as an exchange student many years ago.

What I would like to ask is if any of you have any suggestions as to what I should ask for from my new employer. Should I ask for a 1 year written contract? Is it normal to ask for a company car? Should I ask for a few months rent (60 days) until I find a place I want to live? What is a good salary in Madrid and can I live comforatbly?

I have in excess of 20 years experience in Computers/Factory Automation/Validation in several fields (Oil, Gas, Chemicals, Biotech, Food, Pharamaceuticals). I am accustomed to making in excess of $100,000 USD/year in the United States BUT I do not need to make that much anymore (I have paid off my ex-wife and am done with Child Support).

Your input would be most appreciated. I'll be in Madrid until Nov 9th. I'll be busy every day except Saturday in case any one is interetsed.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Rick

1) Salaries here are generally MUCH lower than the USA. It depend though what the supply/demand situation is. See what they offer first. In general the Spanish are not ALL THAT interested in experience UNLESS it's not available - the minute there are two suitable applicants "qualifications (titles)" and wage level matter more. 

Hi-Tech Wages here dropped DRAMATICALLY in 2000 - Salaries that had been 6000/month dropped to 3000/month and he current crisis is not in anybodies favour

2) Car - It's not THAT common - Unless you'll be travelling a lot. It's also a TAXABLE perk. Unless you will travel alot (in which case take it) - I'd try and get a bit more base salary and buy a car. If you can get a relocation package - I would go for it. I always have.

3) Contract - it will depend very much what the JOB is - I'd ask for a MINIMUM term clause,a s it is VERY easy here to "reduce" manpower - but they'll baulk almost certainly. I had a 2 year clause and it was EXPENSIVE for my ex-employers. 

Good Luck.


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Chris!

But what would be considered a slightly above middle class salary? Will I be able to afford a place in Madrid proper?

Not sure about the travel but I know I will be traveling extensively to Africa, South America, and North America.

As far as unique experience....that I do have...I have worked for major U.S. companies all my life (Exxon-Mobil, AMGEN, IVAX Pharamaceuticals, GENETECH, Coca-Cola etc.) and I am probably going to be used to penetrate the U.S. Market. The company I will be working for is a small start-up and they do not have that knowledge in house of how major U.S. companies operate.

What about asking for an equity position? (a piece of the company?)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

PERSONALLY, I would not dream of an equity share UNLESS it as a genuine "golden hello". If it is a start-up they may well try to offer that because unless they are very well funded. Salaries are for sanity, valueless paper-slips are for vanity.

I would ask them to 

1) Pay deposit/agent's fees on your rental property. Once you have left it will often be "difficult" for you to get them back. Much easier for the local Spanish employer. With 3 months on the nose you could be paying your first month's salary out before you see it. You DEFINITELY want them to offer a guarantee on the rental otherwise if it's not working out after day one, you could look at being personally lumbered with a huge rental guarantee.

2) Get them to cover medical expenses/insurance. They will be a fraction of those in the USA but again easier/cheaper for them 

3) I'd say it would be rare to be offered a car. Buying a car could be a hassle for you as you would be responsible for disposing of of it when you move on. Would they rent/lease one for you? As with (1) this would give you greater flexibility.

4) Unless you want less, ask for a minimum 12 month contract. It's VERY tough at the moment - often last in - first out. So make sure they have to think twice about saying "adíos". Rental guarantees, car/insurance and other standing expenses will focus their mind. 

All of these points are usually win-wins and it may even suit all parties for there to be more of these contras ("intercambio" is a word you will love/detest depending on whether you believe you are winning or losing!) 

Hope this helps. 

PS: See if you can get them to guarantee a season ticket at Real Madrid. If you don't want it, I'll use it LOL


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

*Thansk Steve*

Hope this helps. 

PS: See if you can get them to guarantee a season ticket at Real Madrid. If you don't want it, I'll use it LOL[/QUOTE]

Thanks Steve! If I do get those Season Tickets...I will keep them BUT I would bring you with me! How's that!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> PS: See if you can get them to guarantee a season ticket at Real Madrid. If you don't want it, I'll use it LOL


Thanks Steve! If I do get those Season Tickets...I will keep them BUT I would bring you with me! How's that!

[/QUOTE]


¡Eres la leche! I'll be there on the 8th - Real Madrid v Málaga I can't win or lose - they are my two teams!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> But what would be considered a slightly above middle class salary? Will I be able to afford a place in Madrid proper?
> 
> What about asking for an equity position? (a piece of the company?)


Let's put it this way - most of the professionals (that would be in your price bracket - or above - in the USA) I know live outside or in poorer areas. The only ones I know in the centre-centre have PRE-CRASH salaries - US Corp MD's , or they're single & live in small-ish flats. 

I was talking with a friend yesterday that has some rental properties - In Madrid he's currently leasing for 1000/month - And this is a good 30% less than the going rate (the tenants have some form of historical rights) - here even 60kms out a normal 2 bed property (flat) costs 450/month.

Suer you can probably find a place cheap in a marginal area - but PERSONALLY I'd not even consider it.

If your NET salary is in the 3000/month and you cant manage - I'd not bother coming. Madrid city is VERY expensive. Consider places like Las Rozas, Mahadahonda - San Sebastian de los Reyes, Alcobendas if you're working in the North. Look where there is public transport - it's excellent. there are also barios of Madrid such as Aluche where I've one or two friends in (what I believe) is your bracket.

Takes my wife less on the bus/metro than it took me when I still commuted in (company car). We live about 40 k's out. I'd avoid the Southern commuter areas - I just don't feel comfy tehre.

Golden handshakes - CASH. Right now equity shares are VERY risky. Also read up on the Spanish rules and Stock Options etc beforehand.


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

*Thanks Chris*

I know what expensive is. I currently live in Thousand Oaks, California which is next door to Malibu. I am currently paying 1600 euros a month for a 2 bedromm that is approx 85m2. Is that comparable? My guess is that is higher than Madrid.

Alcobendas is where I will be working. Is that area nice? Is there easy access to the Metro that far out? What I would really like to find is a 3 bedroom. Its just for me and occasional visiting family/friends. I will be living alone.

Thanks for all your help Chris!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> I know what expensive is. I currently live in Thousand Oaks, California which is next door to Malibu. I am currently paying 1600 euros a month for a 2 bedromm that is approx 85m2. Is that comparable? My guess is that is higher than Madrid.
> 
> Alcobendas is where I will be working. Is that area nice? Is there easy access to the Metro that far out? What I would really like to find is a 3 bedroom. Its just for me and occasional visiting family/friends. I will be living alone.
> 
> Thanks for all your help Chris!


1600 for 85m - About what a nice place in Madrid is. I've had 1500 quoted by mates I asked. But on Spanish Salaries.

Alcobendas has nice bits and less nice bits. There is a MASSIVE new town behind there I discovered 3 weeks ago looking for a motorcycle clothing shop. Stunned really. 

Metro - Plano de Metro - The top 3 or 4 (above la Moraleja) on line 10 are out that way. La Moraleja was (maybe still is) very exclusive. A lot of Americans on company expenses were stationed there at one time. You know Citibank regional CEOS etc.

Rick - look at Google Earth - it may give you a bit more idea where you'll be and what's out there. 40°32'51.16"N 3°38'31.53"O 

That bit of motorway is HELL at rush hour. Look where the airport runways are! - GO WEST!


----------

